# My girls who have already passed (not goldens)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have been blessed by some really sweet pups. 17 years for a lab/husky is incredible. I'm sure you think of them often.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just look at those cuties! I'm so sorry for the loss of both of your dogs. Please don't ever feel guilty about not putting your dog through further testing...you know what's best for your dog. It sounds like you were and still are a wonderful and caring owner. Thank you for sharing their stories with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sweet pups and they had a great and happy life with you. Never apologize for the decisions you make for your pups, you know what is best for them. They are happy romping at the bridge waiting for you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwww, they both looked like really sweet dogs. I still talk about my 2 dogs that have passed away. my golden miller passed away at 7 years old from a fungus. hes been gone almost 3 years and not a day goes by that I dont think about him. my lab passed away last june and she was almost 15. she had some sort of cancer but like you we didnt put her through any testing because of her age. we just let her live until she told us it was time. its sad. but keep the memories like you have them!! 

thanks for sharing your past dogs with us.
Debbie & mason


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay here it goes...the main reason I feel guilty about Molly is because for the longest time I thought I had killed her. I gave her a bath about a week (late October) before her symptoms, and just thought some how it related to her illness like pneumonia or something. I don't know how else to explain it. I just felt I was responsible.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> awwwwww, they both looked like really sweet dogs. I still talk about my 2 dogs that have passed away. my golden miller passed away at 7 years old from a fungus. hes been gone almost 3 years and not a day goes by that I dont think about him. my lab passed away last june and she was almost 15. she had some sort of cancer but like you we didnt put her through any testing because of her age. we just let her live until she told us it was time. its sad. but keep the memories like you have them!!
> 
> thanks for sharing your past dogs with us.
> Debbie & mason


Thank you. You are so sweet.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Okay here it goes...the main reason I feel guilty about Molly is because for the longest time I thought I had killed her. I gave her a bath about a week (late October) before her symptoms, and just thought some how it related to her illness like pneumonia or something. I don't know how else to explain it. I just felt I was responsible.


 OH PLEASE DONT FEEL THAT WAY. THINGS HAPPEN FOR A REASON..... YOU DIDNT DO IT. PLEASE DONT BLAME YOURSELF.
DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> OH PLEASE DONT FEEL THAT WAY. THINGS HAPPEN FOR A REASON..... YOU DIDNT DO IT. PLEASE DONT BLAME YOURSELF.
> DEBBIE & MASON


Oh, I know that now. It's just how I felt for a long time.:doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please put your guilt to rest. You did nothing wrong, giving her a bath would not have brought on unexplained breathing problems. You made the hardest choice and gave her rest before she got worse or suffered. 

We never forget them, so their love lives on. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Please put your guilt to rest. You did nothing wrong, giving her a bath would not have brought on unexplained breathing problems. You made the hardest choice and gave her rest before she got worse or suffered.
> 
> We never forget them, so their love lives on. Thank you for sharing them with us.


Oh I know. I don't feel the guilt anymore. I was just such a blow to lose her that way and that quickly, I didn't know what to think. And I thought oh no what if the bath, the cooler temperatures, you know. Thank you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your Tasha and Molly's story, the hurt of losing them is never far away. They were blessed to have a loving home and owner, please don't feel guilty, they were very loved and cared for. Right now I bet they are watching over you!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that with us. I think that every one of us who has had to make that awful decision feels guilty, and think if only - I know I do even after 15 years when we lost Kelly, and then for Ralph and then Ginny. I think deep down we know that the decision was the right one , but we just can't accept that it had to be us who had to sign that form that would send them to the bridge.

I believe that your dogs are all together, and playing hard and sleeping softly.

Best Wishes.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us. I think that every one of us who has had to make that awful decision feels guilty, and think if only - I know I do even after 15 years when we lost Kelly, and then for Ralph and then Ginny. I think deep down we know that the decision was the right one , but we just can't accept that it had to be us who had to sign that form that would send them to the bridge.
> 
> I believe that your dogs are all together, and playing hard and sleeping softly.
> 
> Best Wishes.


Thank you, you words mean a lot!


----------

